# Mag ML25LT-2cell; maxi mini mag



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2016)

Maglite has a new version of the 2C. A shrunken version that seems to have the mini mag crowd in mind. Plus it's under $20 at places like SprawlMart.




^^ L to R:
Repro 2 D Rayovac, ML25, incan 2aa minimag.

Will it pull in tint snobs and nay sayers? 
(Minion voice) Uh, no. 

Is it a homerun? Well that depends on ones perspective. It's a Maglite, based on Maglites time tested focus beam with the same flaws, yet the same style for those who like the way things were in previous Maglites. 

Will it sell? Probably so. And that is what the folks at Mag are after... It's an inexpensive, easy to use reliable platform that largely made of American stuff. 

Another thing that got this guy excited about this one was see-ing the incan Mag modders of long ago asking "what's this new Mag you speak of?"

It can be had in a 2 or 3 cell version in black, red, blue, silver or pewter...the typical mag colors. No camo (yet?). Another interesting (to me) fact is there is an incan version as well. The ML25IT. So far I've only seen the 3 cell in black. 





My initial thought was why one would want a 3 cell version of a shrunken C model.... Well an18 hour runtime is one reason (vs 2 with the 2 cell).

Will it Lego with other Mag C lights? No. They used differing threads. 

Politics aside, the light is a cool beam LED rated at 177 lumens for 2 hours. It's a typical o-ring'd IPX4 with a typical 1 meter drop rating. It states 25000+ candela and a 319 meter throw. I have not verified all that, but will say it throws a narrow spot about as well as my 2D LED Pro. 

The light turns on like a mini mag. Mine twists to the ideal spot then puts up a bit of a fight to go past. So like the mini mag I found the beam I like. But with a quarter turn of the tail cap the light shuts off.

One thing Mag touts is the hands free candle mode. Not the first to do this, but this one seems designed around that feature as without the cap the emitter is slightly recessed into the body. 




^^ placed in a corner slightly above eye level near a hand crank radio for illuminating your den during a lights out event for example.

I bought one for the retro factor as it's about the size of the ole 2C whack a lots from days gone by with a Maglite reliability.
Plus I wanted a Mag with a bunch of zeros in the serial number as this is early in the season for the shrunken 2C light. 





It's a fairly straight forward group of parts and pieces that seem to be easily replaceable if need be. 




^^ note the cam-less reflector. 
Twisting the head applies pressure to the switch like the mini mag.

Strangely mine arrived with an L scratched into the plastic lens. It does not show up on a wall, but I thought it odd. 





The emitter is removable as per usual Mag, as in anybody's guess until somebody figures it out and posts it on youtube.




^^ I gave it a glance and reassembled everything
It's probably pretty simple, but this is my first one so I decided to do this thread instead of breaking my new light. 

In terms of use, this light is pretty easy to get used to. It fits in a jacket pocket easily and with plenty of rounded edges slides in and out easily. 
Weight is blanced very well so in drop scenario it doesn't automatically fall bezel down. It's light enough to not feel bothersome in a jacket pocket but it's feels like a solid object. I think it would do ok on a typical ring type C light belt holster bezelup in that the weight of the head would not cause the lack of body length to cause a tipping over issue. 

Me personally, I would've prefered a side switch, but maybe it's because I'm used to C sized lights having a side switch. That and I never really dug on finding the beam I want from off, nor one handing a tail cap to turn it on. But I'll live. 
I never could see the practicality of a lanyard on a 4C or 3D light but could certainly see one being practical on this one...or at least an area for one. 

The knurling is pretty typical for Maglite. Perhaps a little less aggresive than the larger C lights. But the grooves cut in the head and tailcap are plenty grippy.

I can certainly see this as a popular light for campers, dog walkers and everyday general use. Hopefully as time moves on and Mag sees what's what they'll offer accesories like belt sheaths, anti-roll filter holders and other stuff like previous lights. 

If this one catches on I look forward to see-ing what the fertile minds of modders come up with. 

I'm calling this one a winner.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2016)

3/9/16 edit:

Took a pair of LT models, a 2C and the 3C out for a stroll to my favorite nearby dark spot. 

The pix are from about 325 paces to the fence and another 50 or so to the bridge.




^^ this is unzoomed.
In the distance is a wood line. Through the wood line is a bridge. 




^^ the wood line with the 2 Cell.
Cropped for effect.




^^ the bridge with the 3 cell.

Basically in side by side throw testing they appear nearly identical with the 4 less lumen 3 cell barely out tossing the 2 cell.

Pretty good stuff for sub $25 lights with sub 200 lumens using alkalines.


----------



## AVService (Feb 28, 2016)

Well to start I think you might have jumped the gun a little?

The 3 cell rated at 16 hours on High is not the same light but instead it is in the same class as the 3 D cell newer Mag with the electronic side switch,changeable mode selection and actual driver electronics featuring multiple output levels drastically better run times.

There may be a 3 cell version of the simple light but I have not seen that one yet but I did pickup one of each of the other 2.

The 2 Cell bigger Mini Mag as you have called it is a much more simple or primitive light with no obvious electronics at all that I can find aside from the LED itself.
It is a single level light with horrible runtime when compared to most modern lights in my opinion.

Interesting yes,ultimately useful for modding it is too soon to tell.

I do like the size and stature of it for sure but the less than 3 hour runtime just leaves me cold,after about 3 hours!


----------



## fx4baja (Feb 28, 2016)

I just ordered the black 2 Cell LED looks like a nice size for the truck glove box.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2016)

Some beam shots.

Last night I took it outdoors for a few minutes to see what this thing will do away from the mega lit Wal Mart parking lot. Yep, we hadn't left the store lot before a pair of fresh Rayovacs had it going. 

I noticed it aint an angry blue by any means. Nor is it a Streamlight white. It appears as though Mag engineers were going in a neutral direction this time. It's if warm is left and cold is right, this one is right of neutral. My thought was Malkoff cool. 

The mirror finish and shape of the Mag reflector screams artifacts. But it wasn't so bad I got out the Krylon clear coat and orangle peel'd it.




^^ I can comb my hair by it.




^^ the color of the tint is accurate
There is a bezel induced shadow on the edge. Note the pencil thin spot. When de-focused any wider things got down right Mag ugly. 

So being this is a Mag I turned to the garage a few doors down expecting to see it well.




^^ no let down there.
For 177 lumens, that was good to see.

But...how about the neighbors house several doors down....




^^ the pencil beam shows.
Not shown in the photo, the grilling neighbor was shading his eyes when he looked my way. 


Now for a flood light things aint so perdy, but it'll do the job.




^^ cover came off recently, so good for lux chex.




^^ against light colors it's business as usual.

Now...does a pine tree look like a pine tree?




^^ you betcha.
Don't know, nor care about the numbers. But in real world scenarios this light gets it done.


----------



## AVService (Feb 28, 2016)

That pic of the 3 cell also says Xenon right on it.


----------



## maglite mike (Feb 28, 2016)

There is an led or xenon version


AVService said:


> That pic of the 3 cell also says Xenon right on it.


----------



## AVService (Feb 28, 2016)

maglite mike said:


> There is an led or xenon version



I understand that but this thread seemed to be about the LED versions of the 2 & 3 Cell and I don't know that there even is a 3 cell LED version of this simple light?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's the 3 cell version.









Yes MagliteMike there is an incan version as well. I look forward to some arriving hopefully by this time next week.
So far Wally World doesn't have the ML25*IT*, but it's in a Mag catalog and available online at a place called ZBattery (so far) (3/9/16 edit: the 3 cell can be found at Home Depot and the big A for $23-25)


----------



## AVService (Feb 28, 2016)

Well now I am really confused?
How or more to the point why would they do this?

Where did you find the 3 cell? 
My 2 cell is going back to the store Today!


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 28, 2016)

And what did you do to that poor car's wheels?!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2016)

^^ those are steelies Star...err uh, the donuts that come in modern day automobiles disguised as spare tires. 
The good tires are sitting in a shed while the car is stashed in my back yard. Whenever I store a car I store it on those so as to not ruin good tires and wheels.

Thanks for reminding me...to put the cover back on. 

AV the only place I've seen the 3 cell is at Amazon. And it's about the same price as the 2 cell ones.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2016)

fx4baja said:


> I just ordered the black 2 Cell LED looks like a nice size for the truck glove box.



Welcome to CPF fx4.

Yes these are great for that.
Just a word of caution. Keep close check on your batteries if you use alkalines.


----------



## maglite mike (Feb 28, 2016)

I assume lithium primaries would be a better option for storing In a vehicle ? The 3 cell version is really appealing for its simplicity and price point . Great give away lights too.


bykfixer said:


> Welcome to CPF fx4.
> 
> Yes these are great for that.
> Just a word of caution. Keep close check on your batteries if you use alkalines.


----------



## fx4baja (Feb 28, 2016)

I ordered Powerex IMEDION NiMH Batteries.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 29, 2016)

maglite mike said:


> I assume lithium primaries would be a better option for storing In a vehicle ? The 3 cell version is really appealing for its simplicity and price point . Great give away lights too.



Yup x2.
Lithiums will do. But C size aren't real easy to come by. I've seen some "double C" that go for $50 each. 
Best bet would be some C adapters and 2000maH eneloops.
And I've already ahead of the curve in that folks who I gave minimags to for Christmas 015 are getting maxi-minimags for Christmas 016.



fx4baja said:


> I ordered Powerex IMEDION NiMH Batteries.



Good man. I did too. 
You get the 5000mah?

Edit:
2 more arrived. A black and a silver. 
Lowest S/N stays nip.




^^ a little over 10k



^^ just under 5k...silver stays nip


----------



## fx4baja (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes they are the 5000mAh they are expensive battery's.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 29, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> silver stays nip



No way, silver doesn't show scratches and is generally more visible, gift/sell the black, keep the silver.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 1, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> No way, silver doesn't show scratches and is generally more visible, gift/sell the black, keep the silver.



Black lights matter.





Well that and I have a silver incan version on the way.
The pewter one should be good at hiding scars like silver does.


I read about those batteries after you posted fx4 and it seems they akin to C sized eneloop pro cells.
Worth it....especially since eneloop don't make C size.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Mar 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Yup x2.
> Lithiums will do. But C size aren't real easy to come by. I've seen some "double C" that go for $50 each.
> Best bet would be some C adapters and 2000maH eneloops.


That's kind of my issue with this light. I mean, I really want to like it. But at the end of the day, if you run it on 2xAA Eneloops, then you might as well just run the more pocket friendly Mini Mag.

I'd much rather they'd opted for a side switch and maybe 3xAA in holder, or even 4xAAA in such a light.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25LT-3cell; maxi mini mag*

To add to this:

'Preciate everybodys input so far.

I lost my tape measure at work yesterday...but actually discovered that today. A friend reccomended the USA made Stanley at Home Depot. 25'er is $10. 

Turns out while looking for the 300 lumen Indestructible I found they had the 3 cell ML25LT. 

Here's my thoughts on that one.




^^ smaller than a 2C.
Like the 2 cell it's compact and lightweight...yet feels solid in your hand.




^^ also discovered a mega wide spot.
It takes several twists to find but the spot can be made a helluva a lot wider than any other Mag I've ever used and clean of the typical Mag uglyness.




^^ it was a remarkable wall of light at 75'
Way to go MagLite.




^^ this one is rated at 18 hours.
In another section I showed the 2 cell is regulated for about 2.5 hours with about an hour of decline.
I suspect this one is unregulated, hence all that extra runtime. 

I won't show the beam pix as they'll look like repeats of those above. 
But I will do a new thing I started and may use in the future for a kinda CRI check...a toothbrush lit by the light I'm telling about.




^^ the beam on the 2 and 3 cell are both pretty dawg gone accurate when items were lit by them from overhead. 

Right now the incans are stuck in Michigan so when they arrive I'll add more comments. 

Oh, the 3 cell is $22.97 where I live. They had black and pewter in serial numbers #18911 and under.

I thought it was going to be a bummer to carry based on using a 2C light. It's not. 
It's a max'd out maxi-mini mag and imo it's another winner.




^^ 3 cell vs a Stinger LED
Nearly identical in size. I tried the rubberized ant-roll device and with some coaxing it went on just fine.
I did not leave it on as it'll probably stretch in time and be loose fitting on the Stinger. So at some point I'll outfit a couple of ML25's with one.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 1, 2016)

You can get that flood circle on most any LED light that has a screw in-out "focus mechanism" by just unscrewing the head so far that only the prominent fore part of the beam makes it through the emitter hole; the good news is that it makes a beautifully smooth circle, the bad news is all the rest of the light not emitted forward off the LED is trapped behind the reflector and not leaving the light at all.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Mar 2, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Oh, the 3 cell is $22.97 where I live.



Wonder what they'll be in the UK. Probably massively over priced like most Mags sadly. 

Which is probably why you don't see Maglites for sale in many shops these days in the UK.


----------



## xxo (Mar 2, 2016)

The 3C looks nice!

The incan versions would have been great sometime around 1990, not sure why they are bring them out now?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25LT-2&3 cell-modified*

Just noticed the double post. Dratz!




^^ an inside look




^^ Stinger anti-rolls added.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*



xxo said:


> The 3C looks nice!
> 
> The incan versions would have been great sometime around 1990, not sure why they are bring them out now?



For folks like me who like a warm 30 lumen beam with a 100'+ throw. Same folks who use stock 6P's, stock Pelican M6's, xenon 4C's etc...

The IT's arrived. Nother low number silver one. #00000109. The red one was #00000655.








^^ red one is the user.




^^ the package
Blue background allows folks to pick or avoid it at a glance. 




^^ the numbers
Looks like it'll be very similar to a 2aa mini mag with a larger reflector allowing nearly double the 96 meter of the ole faithful incan.




^^ the bulb
2 cell bi-pin mag star. 
How about a 3x123 with 5 cell bulb in a maxi-mini mag? 
And since the kinder/gentler spring doesn't put up the fight like full sized...hmmmm.

I outfitted my pewter LED with a red bezel for retro at a glance look. And the pewter goes well on the red one.




^^ the dynamic duo.




^^ kinda has that Rayovac Sportsman thing going.

Same weight, size and all that, but it also has that incan beam most dismiss these days...big filamet shadow and all. 
But me? I'm still fond of the ole incan mini mag so when I saw the thread in the incan section I started out with the LED version first figuring if I end up hating it at least it would be a bright glove box light.
I ended up finding these to be friendly lights that easily fit in a jacket pocket. So the incan versions are a fine addition to my Mag collection.

Oh, they're $15.99 at ZBattery who got them to me real fast from Michigan and that's no ez thing regardless of the carrier.

No offense Michiganians...but there's a lot of room for improvement with your package delivery system.


A couple of pics to show this light is set up for a decent spot, or a bullseye beam flooder. But at 30 lumens it aint a bad light for 100-150' what goes bump out back or for path walking.




^^ my whothuhhell is behind the garage 100' away pic.




^^ a CRI pic showing bullseye beam flood




^^ max throw pic.
This light at 30 lumens tosses about as well as my 100 lumen Pelican M6.

Edit:
Here it is with 2 18500's and a 4 cell bulb




wow, Wow, WOW


----------



## fx4baja (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*

I tried it with the IMEDION batteries and it just didn't feel right seemed to heavy and not as well balanced in the hand. I ended up going back to the eneloops with the adapters i think i will just keep this one in the house.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*

^^ Thanks for the tip baja.
Eneloops are so friggin' light weight...it's like not having batteries in it. 

I have a pair of imedions on the way. Good to know. Glad the package will have some eneloops with C adapters. I ordered both at the same time from the big A.

I have a black and a pewter LED version. I suppose the black one will get the imedions since it evokes thoughts of a shrunken 1980's steel cop light... 
The pewter was purchased to give a sense of a thin walled 1970's 2C light. That'll get the eneloops.


----------



## fx4baja (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*

I bought a set of the IMEDION for my ML50LX also feels good in that size light but to be honest i think i just got use to the weight with the eneloops. I changed all my maglites over to eneloops and my Mag-Tac's to K2 Energy LFP123A. 

The IMEDION batteries fitting in my Nitecore D2 charger also is another reason i got them.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*



fx4baja said:


> I bought a set of the IMEDION for my ML50LX also feels good in that size light but to be honest i think i just got use to the weight with the eneloops. I changed all my maglites over to eneloops and my Mag-Tac's to K2 Energy LFP123A.
> 
> The IMEDION batteries fitting in my Nitecore D2 charger also is another reason i got them.



Please elaborate.
I just ordered a D4 for some LifePo4's and was hoping the imedion cells would fit. 
Do they fit the D2 ok?
I'm not into rechargeables deep enough to justify the cost of a maha charger, but will use the D4 occasionaly.


----------



## fx4baja (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*

Yes the D2 charged the imedion C-cells no problem.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*

^^ thanks for the info.


And coming soon:
UltraClear and hard coated lenses for these from flashlight lens .com. Glass aint far behind! 
Woohoo!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*

That 2x18500 w/ 4 cell bi-pin bulb picture =  Sweet...


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-2cell; maxi mini mag-the IT*



scout24 said:


> That 2x18500 w/ 4 cell bi-pin bulb picture =  Sweet...



Thanks.
TL3 bulbs scheduled to arrive Thu.




^^ the bulb used




^^ the pipe used to wrap the batteries.








^^ not bad at-tall.

Thanks for the idea FiveMega, and the push Scout.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT and IT talley*

So far the talley on my originaly $18 ML25LT is pushing $60.
First a pair of Imedions ($30), then changed to eneloops with adapters ($8) then when trying to see what the light does when 6+ volts is applied the emitter died ($18 for another one) and today an UltraClear anti reflective acrylic lens ($6) was added.

The meter is still going on the $16 ML25IT as well. 18500's ($20), battery spacer ($1) a 4 C/D cell bulb ($5) and a diffused lens ($6) and a LifePo4 capable 4 cell charger ($32). Diffused glass will go in and if practical a metal reflector.

Other than a $5 Stinger anti-roll the 3 cell LT is generally stock. 
A 3 cell IT is enroute. Sticker price is $18. But a diffused lens, a TL3 bulb and a pair of 18650's are awaiting. Along with the IT are a slew of MagStar's in the shipment. Someday diffused glass and if practical metal reflector will be used.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT and IT talley*

I just bought a ML 25. Got to tell you the size is GREAT! Good feel in my hand and throws like a mag should. I like it


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

^^ It's definitely geared towards throw.
The 3 cell version is like carrying a full sized 2 C. It aint bad at all. It's about $5 more.

Simple on off like a mini mag, yet a quarter rotation gets you that Mag spot so many folks like. The switch is a simple slider that should last decades if it's kept from being corroded. 

I'm curious if the incan will show up at big box stores. It has a similar brightness as an incan mini mag with a throw similar to their full sized incans. And stores are still carrying those.


----------



## swampgator (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



bykfixer said:


> ^^ It's definitely geared towards throw.
> The 3 cell version is like carrying a full sized 2 C. It aint bad at all. It's about $5 more.
> 
> I'm curious if the incan will show up at big box stores. It has a similar brightness as an incan mini mag with a throw similar to their full sized incans. And stores are still carrying those.


If the big box stores ever carry them, I definitely in for a 2C and 3C incan and a 3C LED.


----------



## xxo (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



swampgator said:


> If the big box stores ever carry them, I definitely in for a 2C and 3C incan and a 3C LED.



Home Depot sells the 3C LED.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



swampgator said:


> If the big box stores ever carry them, I definitely in for a 2C and 3C incan and a 3C LED.



I've seen black ones a pewter 3C's in LED at the HDepot. 
Hard to see the difference vs the 2C being only 4 or so less lumens.
The 2 cell is regulated to shine the same brightness for 2-3 hours, where the 3 cell dims ever so slightly over an 18 hour period. 

I did a runtime on the 2 cell and found it easily gets 2 hours. 
But after 3 hours with the 3 cell I stopped as I was just checking if it was a noticeable step down or a gradual. After see-ing it was gradual that was all I needed to know.


----------



## swampgator (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



swampgator said:


> If the big box stores ever carry them, I definitely in for a 2C and 3C incan and a 3C LED.


Great! There's one not far from here..


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

I predict you'll like it.

I've been using a pair of eneloops in C adapters in a 2 cell LED with good results. And it makes it so much lighter while carrying in a pocket.

Also added a wrist lanyard...


----------



## xxo (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

Just saw the 3C LED and 2C Xenon at target....kinda surprised that they had the Xenon 2C.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

Your Target is a cool one.

Pffft, my local one don't even have fishing poles or skateboards.


----------



## xxo (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



bykfixer said:


> Your Target is a cool one.
> 
> Pffft, my local one don't even have fishing poles or skateboards.



Target used to have a much bigger selection than they do now, including some Inovas......mostly Energizers, a few Mags and a bunch of plastic cheapies now - all hidden in the back corner of the store in the "door lock" isle.


----------



## AVService (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

How many Eneloops?



bykfixer said:


> I predict you'll like it.
> 
> I've been using a pair of eneloops in C adapters in a 2 cell LED with good results. And it makes it so much lighter while carrying in a pocket.
> 
> Also added a wrist lanyard...


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

This many.


----------



## AVService (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

So what is the advantage of this over a standard 2aa mini mag pro?
They seem to be rated about the same and will take the Eneloop directly and are much smaller,lighter and handier overall.
Am I missing some other advantage?



bykfixer said:


> This many.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

A mini mag aa is not a c sized light. 

The C size reflector allows throw to absolutely trounce the throw vs size of spot over a mini mag.

The C size can be set where you want it and use the tail cap for on/off.

The C size can be used as a small baton. 

The C size has a retro appeal to it.

The C size for modders has way more potential to be utilized like it's full sized counterparts while still sliding into a jacket pocket. 

I could keep going but will suffice to say some may not see an advantage of using aa's with adapters in a full sized light. But some do.


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



bykfixer said:


> A mini mag aa is not a c sized light.
> 
> The C size reflector allows throw to absolutely trounce the throw vs size of spot over a mini mag.
> 
> ...



I would also add the use of C cell batteries when they are all you have or can find, thus giving you a multiple cell flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



RWT1405 said:


> I would also add the use of C cell batteries when they are all you have or can find, thus giving you a multiple cell flashlight.



I like your way of thinking.


----------



## jwargod (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

So I'm looking to get a C-cell flashlight to use my Tenergy rechargable C-cells I have laying around from a value pack. I saw this and was interested, but I did alot of research and saw the ML50Ls (http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights/mid-size-flashlights.html) seem to blow the ML25's away in performance, if not price. Not sure where to go with this, but also have a crapton of rechargable AAs that i was thinking of using with a standard AA flashlight (http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...flashlight-holster-pack-188.html#.VwgkoEd8F7k). Also this is considering regular sale prices, not the Maglite site's prices, heh.

So unless I'm missing something, seems the ML50Ls would take care of alot of the power use for me (Rural/farm area) while the Minimag pro for always being on my person. I'm not a real enthusiast/big guy on flashlight details though, so would like to hear other thoughts on this, especially if I'm missing some key details.

P.S. Using a 3D 3rd Gen Maglite and XL50 (3AAA 200lumen version) already as well. Just looking for stuff to use my AA's and C's with.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

If you need max brightness go with the 50. 

The 2C was a thrill because it's a new product from Maglite first off. But many were liking the simple on/off style like a mini mag, yet size and stature of some classic mags in a smaller platform.

It's all about the reflector with the 25. It throws like a big mag, but acts like a mini mag.

If you want an absolutely amazing performance from a mid sized mag a place called Malkoff Devices has an LED module that works in a regular sized incandecent 2C. Now the module will set you back more than the 50 light. But you get amazing brightness and several hours of regulated (non dimming) brightness. And you can opt for aa's with adapters or C sized. 

I personally do not own the ML50. But I'd say given the choice between this one featured or the 50, I think you'll be happier with the 50 based on your description.


----------



## jwargod (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

Thanks for the advice. And yup, the 2/3C's seem like a great recommendation to friends and family as a emergency flash light. Especially the 3C with its run time.


----------



## AVService (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



bykfixer said:


> If you need max brightness go with the 50.
> 
> The 2C was a thrill because it's a new product from Maglite first off. But many were liking the simple on/off style like a mini mag, yet size and stature of some classic mags in a smaller platform.
> 
> ...


Or the 3C ML25 which takes the one extra cell but does offer the same basic performance but WITH astonishing run time too!

I still think this one is the best of the new mini C lights,sure it is not as small but 1 more cell and 8 times more run time is enough for me to decide.

Although I do of course still have both,can't help myself!


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

I considered speaking on behalf of the 3 cell 25, jwar but figured it's about the same brightness as the 2 cell and figured it wouldn't suit your situation as well as a 50. 

Yeah, the 2 cell in a bright color is a fantastic emergency light for a couple of hours of steady brightness. 
The 3 cell, although it dims after a couple of hours turns into a battery sipper. Yet is still smaller than a 2D...slightly smaller than the full sized 2,C I mentioned previously.

Post #21 shows the 3 cell 25 vs the full sized 2C.


----------



## jwargod (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

Spotted a "Like new" 3C Red color XL25 on Amazon from Amazonwarehouse for $16.82. Think I'll definitely play around with it for that price and just wait for a sale on the XL50's (I bought the 3D 3rd gen for $30!).

Man I love these forums.


----------



## AVService (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



jwargod said:


> Spotted a "Like new" 3C Red color XL25 on Amazon from Amazonwarehouse for $16.82. Think I'll definitely play around with it for that price and just wait for a sale on the XL50's (I bought the 3D 3rd gen for $30!).
> 
> Man I love these forums.



I found my 3cell 25 at Home Depot and it sort of surprised me too!
It was there.I was there and it was close to the price you found too so now it lives here!


----------



## xxo (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



jwargod said:


> So I'm looking to get a C-cell flashlight to use my Tenergy rechargable C-cells I have laying around from a value pack. I saw this and was interested, but I did alot of research and saw the ML50Ls (http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights/mid-size-flashlights.html) seem to blow the ML25's away in performance, if not price. Not sure where to go with this, but also have a crapton of rechargable AAs that i was thinking of using with a standard AA flashlight (http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...flashlight-holster-pack-188.html#.VwgkoEd8F7k). Also this is considering regular sale prices, not the Maglite site's prices, heh.
> 
> So unless I'm missing something, seems the ML50Ls would take care of alot of the power use for me (Rural/farm area) while the Minimag pro for always being on my person. I'm not a real enthusiast/big guy on flashlight details though, so would like to hear other thoughts on this, especially if I'm missing some key details.
> 
> P.S. Using a 3D 3rd Gen Maglite and XL50 (3AAA 200lumen version) already as well. Just looking for stuff to use my AA's and C's with.



For max versatility/performance, I would go with the ML50. The ML25's are fun lights if you are a fan of the twisty Mini Mags, but being single mode, they can not compete with the brighter, multimode, programmable ML50 for shear utility.

I would also suggest the Mini Mag Pro *PLUS* over the standard Pro version, for again versatility of the added low mode that you get with the Plus version (200+ lumens is a lot of light, I find I don't use this near as much as the low mode).


----------



## xxo (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



AVService said:


> Or the 3C ML25 which takes the one extra cell but does offer the same basic performance but WITH astonishing run time too!
> 
> I still think this one is the best of the new mini C lights,sure it is not as small but 1 more cell and 8 times more run time is enough for me to decide.
> 
> Although I do of course still have both,can't help myself!



I tested the 2C and 3C ML25 LEDs using 2000 mAh Eneloops and the 3C got about double the regulated run as the 2C (3+ hrs, vs 1.5+ hrs for the 2C). The 2C went down to a few lumens very fast while it took the 3C about an hour/hour and a half to die off. It seems like these lights are flat regulated and do not step down at all until the batteries are spent. With the 3C you get a longer tail off because the 3 cells will direct drive the LED at reduced out put, while the 2 cell version won't direct drive very long at all.

Though I have NOT tested them, I would imagine that C cell alkalines would perform similarly (double regulated run of the 2C with the 3C) followed by a very long period of reduced output down to 10% for the 18 hr. ANSI run time.

I think the ML25's (particularly the 2C) would benefit from a step down....I know a lot of people here don't like step downs, but for me the do serve a purpose - if I an running a light for more than about 10 min., I would rather have a little less light and longer run time/less heat build up, but that's just me.


----------



## chmsam (Apr 9, 2016)

Of course YMMV but as has been said, the ML25LT 2 C- cell is like a really stout minimag. It's simple and it works. Wrap some friction tape around it (for grip and temperature comfort) and it's great for around the house or to keep in the vehicle. It's small and light weight. It fits your hand well but you can carry it forever and not really notice it. It's a great "beater" light. It's todays equivalent of the 2 cell plastic incan everybody had decades ago but it sure does its job a whole lot better. It's a great Mom/Dad/grandparents light too. 

However, take note - they do not have the same dimensions nor do they have the same dimensions of the other C or D cell Mags. If you're looking for traffic wands, anti-roll rings, replacement lenses, etc., proceed at your own risk. Check to see if they'll fit before you buy.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 9, 2016)

chmsam said:


> Of course YMMV but as has been said, the ML25LT 2 C- cell is like a really stout minimag. It's simple and it works. Wrap some friction tape around it (for grip and temperature comfort) and it's great for around the house or to keep in the vehicle. It's small and light weight. It fits your hand well but you can carry it forever and not really notice it. It's a great "beater" light. It's todays equivalent of the 2 cell plastic incan everybody had decades ago but it sure does its job a whole lot better. It's a great Mom/Dad/grandparents light too.
> 
> However, take note - they do not have the same dimensions nor do they have the same dimensions of the other C or D cell Mags. If you're looking for traffic wands, anti-roll rings, replacement lenses, etc., proceed at your own risk. Check to see if they'll fit before you buy.



Well put.

Fortunately the Streamlight Stinger stuff works on these.




^^ Stinger anti-roll devices fit like a glove.

Lenses are 40.05mm btw.


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*



jwargod said:


> So I'm looking to get a C-cell flashlight to use my Tenergy rechargable C-cells I have laying around from a value pack. I saw this and was interested, but I did alot of research and saw the ML50Ls (http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights/mid-size-flashlights.html) seem to blow the ML25's away in performance, if not price. Not sure where to go with this, but also have a crapton of rechargable AAs that i was thinking of using with a standard AA flashlight (http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...flashlight-holster-pack-188.html#.VwgkoEd8F7k). Also this is considering regular sale prices, not the Maglite site's prices, heh.
> 
> So unless I'm missing something, seems the ML50Ls would take care of alot of the power use for me (Rural/farm area) while the Minimag pro for always being on my person. I'm not a real enthusiast/big guy on flashlight details though, so would like to hear other thoughts on this, especially if I'm missing some key details.
> 
> P.S. Using a 3D 3rd Gen Maglite and XL50 (3AAA 200lumen version) already as well. Just looking for stuff to use my AA's and C's with.




I have the ML25's in both 2 and 3 C cells and the ML50's again in both the 2 and 3 C cells, along with a ML300 3D. 

I have to say that for the use you state, the ML50's should be perfect for you.

I actually like the 2C ML50 better then the 3C, for carry on my duty belt at work, and it is perfect for that use. 

Hope that helps and good luck in you search.


----------



## bykfixer (May 14, 2016)

*Re: Mag ML25-; maxi mini mag-the LT*

Realizing this thread is sooooo 3 months ago I figured adding a photo may cause some folks who bought these to give some input.




This was the sorta retro thing I spoke of early in the thread. 

I pop in my local Wal Mart at times for various reasons and check out the serial numbers of current stock. What was in the 25xxx is now in the 44xxx so I suppose they're selling. 
I ended up with a few myself.




Not shown is a black IT purchased after the photo was taken. In the photo all are LED except the red one. Note lanyard added to the all pewter one (rip now parts light) 




These are the 2 that get used the most. 
The top is a 3 cell IT using 1 amp 18650's, a Streamlight TL3 bulb and a diffused flashlight lens .com acrylite lens.

Bottom is a 2 cell with Lifepo4 18500's, a Mag 4 cell bulb and an acrylite lens.




Left is the acrylite lens. It really cleans up that incan Mag beam. The TL3 beam was pretty good, but the acrylite makes it oh so nice.

15 minutes here, 20 minutes there I'm still using the pair of eneloops in the pewter one in the top photo without needing a recharge yet. 

Member Vesture of Blood did a 1 off with one of his mega brite emitters and a body cut to 1 cell configuration. And member mjgxsr is using a Stinger reflector in his 2x 26mm cell with 6 cell bulb build. Says clicky tail cap is next.
It has been reported a TL3 reflector and lens will also work. Fivemega tosses in a tip here n there also. 
Oh and another member was saying he was trying a Stinger traffic wand but no report on that.

I burnt something in one when testing it with 6+ volts. So I took it apart a while ago and posted on a long since faded away thread in the LED section where threads last a few days and disappear into the "it's been 6 days, time for upgrade" abyss.




The emitter assembly pops out via 19mm socket over the top and a couple of whacks with a hammer. 



Twist with a flathead screwdriver gets the switch apart.




Trial and error later this is the parts. 




This was the best way I found to get the pill out. Damage had been done before I figured this out. 8mm socket over the pill using the vice grips gets your pill out damage free.

The fertile minds of moderators can take it from there


----------



## chmsam (May 14, 2016)

As for the Stinger traffic wand, it's a pretty tight fight. 

Leave the wand in a hot car for a short time to warm it up. Use something rounded (no sharp edges - you'll probably tear the wand). Remove the retainer ring or push it to the top of the wand. Work your way around the wand stretching the bottom as you go. It's a trial and error thing and will probably take a bit more time and effort than you think. You want the wand to fit the lens bezel all the way down to the bottom of the bezel. Be sure it's even all the way around, otherwise the wand will be cockeyed. 

Push the retainer ring as far down as the lip on the wand to make sure it stays in place. Check to be sure that the wand is still all the way down to the bottom of the bezel and even all the way around. 

It makes a very good traffic wand and the glow in the dark material on the Stinger wand work's pretty well. 

Why the wand? 

It's a great safety feature for walking, dog walking, or other activities in the dark. Personally I want something even brighter for roadside emergencies (yes, most drivers really are clueless idiots). 

Be advised that if you have kids they will steal the light and wand. Hey, if you were a kid you'd steal it too.


----------



## bykfixer (May 15, 2016)

^^ good info. Thanks!!!

Yep, if my pop woulda had a traffic wand for his flashlights when we were kids...
Well dads woulda been seen as off limits (fear of wrath thing), but if mom had one... she was way more understanding of the 'boys will be boys' thing.


----------



## RWT1405 (May 18, 2016)

I hope this thread keeps going, some great new Mags and I am enjoying hearing peoples thoughts on them!


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2016)

Long live the maxi mini mag.


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 22, 2016)

I would love to figure out how to make a 3 cell version of one of these use either an optic or reflector to replicate the beam the V1 Malkoff Wildcat produced.

It was essentially an aspheric Zoom like output in the middle of the Zoom with a large hotspot with very little spill. Would make a great medium distance spotter. The V1 Wildcat achieved that beam via 4 XR-E emitters & I'm assuming narrow optics.


----------



## light-modder (May 22, 2016)

It's been a while since nice I've looked at this thread. These are interesting flashlights I found two at my local Walmart not long after it started, so I bought both one black one silver.

Thanks for the info bykfixer, I haven't had time to look yet. Not sure when I'll have time but I'll definitely be trying to do something to one of mine.


----------

